# TWO - Talent2 International



## russtak (9 January 2009)

Hi All
Anybody have any news as to why Talent2 is suddenly moving up so quickly ? At least 30% in the last week on small volume
tks R


----------



## skyQuake (9 January 2009)

*Re: Talent2 International Ltd - TWO*

Ok i'll bite...

_Pump and dump_ maybe. The spread is massive enough as it is, and its always been this thin.
good luck trading it


----------



## russtak (9 January 2009)

mmm tks Skyquake

thought pump and dump was when rumours and innuendo were posted on the net, couldn't find anything. Last bit of news on the ASX site was Nov. Not trading, liked the company - buy and hope


----------

